# Hearing into Nov. 2016 Deaths of 3 US Soldiers in Jordan



## tomahawk6 (8 Mar 2017)

The hearing is complete. The three SF NCO's acted heroically when attacked by the Jordanian Gate Guard. The link gives the findings of the investigation.

http://www.socom.mil/FOIA/Documents/USSOCOM%20Jordan%2015-6%20%20For%20Public%20Release%20(Redacted)%20Final%20-%207%20MAR%2017.pdf

March 7, 2017

SUBJECT: 4 Nov. 2016 King Faisal Air Base Shooting AR 15-6 Investigation Summary

1. The U.S. Special Operations Command extends its deepest condolences to the
families, friends and teammates of the three U.S. Army Special Forces Soldiers killed in
the tragic incident that took place 4 Nov. 2016 at King Faisal Air Base, Jordan. The
command is fully committed to working with the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) as
they complete their criminal investigation.

2. THE INVESTIGATION:
a. On 4 Nov. 2017, three U.S. Army Special Forces soldiers were shot and killed
by a Jordanian Air Force guard while they were attempting to enter the King Faisal
Air Base, Jordan, through a known checkpoint.

b. On 10 Nov. 2016, U.S. Air Force Maj. Gen. J. Marcus Hicks, Chief of Staff, United
States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM), appointed an investigating
officer from U.S. Army Special Operations Command (USASOC) to determine the
facts and circumstances surrounding the 4 Nov. shooting deaths of the three Special
Forces Soldiers.

c. On 16 Feb. 2017, the investigating officer submitted his investigation and findings
to Maj. Gen Hicks.

d. The FBI is the lead agency for the criminal investigation and continues to conduct
a separate criminal investigation. 

_- mod edit to add date of incident to thread title -_


----------



## Lightguns (8 Mar 2017)

Jordanians will never accept that he was ISIL operative, the story there will continue to be about the drunken Americans shooting up the King's air base during a drunken party.


----------

